# Problem bei Nutzung einer eigenen EJB in einem Servlet



## samweis (8. Dez 2009)

Hi,

zunächst einmal, ich bin recht neu in der Java Welt, daher könnte die Lösung für viele von Euch sehr trivial sein, nur für mich eben nicht 

Ich nutze Eclipse (wahrscheinlich irrelevant) und habe eine build.xml mit der ich ein Servlet kompilieren will, dass auch eine selbsgeschriebene EJB nutzt. Die EJB und das Servlet sind in unterschiedlichen Projekten im Eclipse. Kompilieren der EJB und des Servlets ohne EJB nutzung gingen ohne Probleme.

Jetzt habe ich bei Eclipse über die Properties den BuildPath angepasst und das Projekt mit der EJB hinzugefügt. Dann im Servlet ein 

import com.mein.paket.*;

gemacht. Aber er sagt mir dann beim kompilieren, dass das Package nicht existiert.

Muss ich noch irgendwas in der build.xml Datei ergänzen? Oder woran kann das liegen?

vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe.
Gruß Samweis


----------



## samweis (9. Dez 2009)

Ich habe jetzt einen Workaround gefunden.

Ich habe die jar Datei meiner EJB per classpath in die build.xml gepackt. Damit geht es. Ist das der richtige Weg?


----------



## musiKk (11. Dez 2009)

Also ich habe das bisher anders gelöst, aber ich habe auch keine build.xml von Hand geschrieben. Aber da Du ja sagtest, dass Du auch Eclipse verwendest und sich bisher leider noch niemand gemeldet hat...
In den Eigenschaften eines Web-Projektes gibt es "Java EE Module Dependencies". Da habe ich das Beans-Projekt ausgewählt. Für den Deploy dann alles in ein EAR.


----------

